
Ask HN: Where can I find a “standard” shareholder agreement for a company? - tucaz
I&#x27;m looking for a &quot;standard&quot; shareholder agreement that would cover most of the topics needed when forming a company. It&#x27;s going to be a services(consulting) company so if there&#x27;s anything focused on that, better.<p>I have a bunch in Portuguese (native language), but I need one in English to get a conversation started around the subject. Ideally it would include voting rights, buyout rules, vesting, veto rights, financial powers, etc.<p>Any help is appreciated! Thank you.
======
wwalser
YC-backed Clerky released a few standard incorporation documents[1]. I'm not
sure if the shareholder agreement is in there. Startup Commons also has some
reasonable documents available [http://www.startupcommons.org/founders-
shareholder-agreement...](http://www.startupcommons.org/founders-shareholder-
agreement.html).

[https://www.clerky.com/yc-stock-plan-forms](https://www.clerky.com/yc-stock-
plan-forms)

------
yousifa
CooleyGo is a good resource. This article about shareholder agreements is
probably beneficial to read:

[https://www.cooleygo.com/founder-shareholder-
agreements/](https://www.cooleygo.com/founder-shareholder-agreements/)

